# New photo of my 3 littlies!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are nearly 4 months old now. How time has flown!

First photo is the 2 eldest babies (Rio on the left, Indy on the right), and the second photo is the youngest baby. 



















Silly me completely forgot one of my Green Cheeks is named Lola, which is what I had named the youngest baby, so need to think of another name for her. :blush:


----------



## Zandra (Apr 20, 2012)

They are beautiful


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh they are so cute!:rofl:


----------



## Sunshine1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow! They're very, very gorgeous!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! It is going to be sad to see Rio lose his nice Pearlings, but I am pretty sure the other two are definitely female, so at least 2 of them will keep their Pearls.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They grew up so fast. They are so beautiful


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are adorable little'uns. Congrats X x


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're such fine looking 'tiels! They remind me a lot of their mother.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

wow 4 months already, they are so gorgeous  I find when I'm talking to our dogs or birds that I have to think for a little so I call them the right name, otherwise I just end up saying the wrong one, I guess like the way my mum gets us kids names mixed up :lol:


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh look at those perfect babies ;__;

Since you found out the youngest is a male, what are you going to rename him?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you all! I am very proud of them.







Time certainly flew too, but it has been the best experience yet!



blueybluesky said:


> wow 4 months already, they are so gorgeous  I find when I'm talking to our dogs or birds that I have to think for a little so I call them the right name, otherwise I just end up saying the wrong one, I guess like the way my mum gets us kids names mixed up :lol:


Haha, I do this sometimes, especially since there are quite a lot of different names!







I also get asked ALL THE TIME, how I remember all their names, but I guess I am just used to all the names that they get stuck in your head and you can look at them and say this ones name is such and such, but yet I still get them mixed up at times. 



Amz said:


> Oh look at those perfect babies ;__;
> 
> Since you found out the youngest is a male, what are you going to rename him?


I agree they are perfect, but of course I am going to say that, lol. 

The youngest baby I have renamed Riley.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaawww! They are so pretty and love their names.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful babies


----------

